# Politics and News > SOCIETY & humanities >  Mother of 5-Year-Old Transgender Girl Fights Texas School District Over Bathroom Acce

## Roadmaster

This woman is a liar. She is not talking to the LORD in the Bible. They will try anything to get people to accept this. Women are not suppose to be pastors one, she doesn't go by the Bible.

The mother of a 5-year-old transgender girl in Pearland, Texas, is continuing her fight against the Pearland Independent School District to allow her daughter to use the girls' bathroom. Kimberly Shappley -- mom of soon-to-be kindergartner, Kai Shappley -- said her fight against the school district started in May. The district allows students to use gender-neutral bathrooms, found in some areas of the school, but the mom says that isn't enough. 
I went to the campus and approached the school district to try and work with them," she told ABC News today. "I wanted to make sure Kai wouldn't be discriminated against and be able to use the girl's bathroom, but it soon became very apparent that the superintendent has a very strong, prejudiced stance against the LGBTQ community." Coincidentally, later that month, the Obama administration issued a directive to schools saying that transgender students should be able to use bathrooms that match their gender identity. 
The district's superintendent, Dr. John Kelly, said in a statement in May to The Pearland Journal that he believed the directive was just "one more example of unconstitutional interference and social engineering by the federal government." 
"What's next? Legalizing pedophilia and polygamy?" he said. "Unless we return to the Biblical basis on which our nations laws were established, we are in serious trouble  and cannot expect Gods continued favor." 
Kelly added that it "has been the position of Pearland ISD administration that children whose parents declare them 'transgender' must go to the bathroom for the sex indicated on their birth certificate. Such student(s) have also been allowed to use a private bathroom (such as in the nurses station) if they are so inclined." 

In a statement to ABC News today, Pearland ISD said its "stance on transgender students remains" and that all "Pearland ISD kindergarten classrooms have a private, gender-neutral bathroom within the classroom for student use." Kimberly Shappley told ABC News today that she was still concerned her daughter, Kai, would feel alienated and discriminated against if she wanted to use the girls' bathroom during recess, physical education, or assemblies -- times she might not have access to a kindergarten classroom where a gender-neutral bathroom is available. 
Though Shappley said she found the words and actions of the superintendent and the school "hurtful," she said she would be the first to admit she "used to be one of them." 
"I am a devout and conservative Christian and an ordained minister," she said and explained that she tried to force Kai into being a boy when she was a toddler. 

https://gma.yahoo.com/mother-5-old-t...opstories.html

----------


## Jehoshaphat

A devout conservative Christian woman would not be an ordained minister of any Church that had the Bible as the basis for their teachings.

What should be of more concern is the child abuse she is subjecting her child to.  He is a 5 year old boy, deal with it, or let someone who can raise him correctly do the job.  

I tried to find what church she is supposedly a minister in, but didn't have any luck.

----------

Daily Bread (08-12-2016),Old Ridge Runner (08-13-2016),Roadmaster (08-11-2016)

----------


## RMNIXON

She is trolling for a Lawsuit!  :Geez:

----------


## Jen

I wonder if God hasn't stopped blessing the USA already.  Would we have gotten Obama for 8 years if we were receiving God's blessing?  Maybe He sent Obama to wake us up.  I'm not sure enough people are awake yet.  And it's obvious that the media and the Democrats (who are on the side that opposes God) are wide awake and in full fight mode.  

When God's people thought Moses had been gone too long and started worshiping Baal......  bad things happened.  If this woman is a devout and conservative Christian and an ordained minister, either our churches (or her church) have gone the way of the Baal worshipers or the woman has done a lot of back sliding.

IMO - a 5 year old doesn't know what "girl" / "boy" means much less which he is.  How do you force a 5 year old to be a boy?  What signifies "boy"  or "girl" at that age?  Nothing in the realm of behavior. At 5 kids are trying out lots of things and gender identification should be the least of their worries unless somebody is trying to teach them that they can't do certain things because of which gender they are (which is stupid parenting).  She sounds like a nasty mother.

----------

Jehoshaphat (08-11-2016),Old Ridge Runner (08-13-2016)

----------


## Jen

> She is trolling for a Lawsuit!


I am betting that's it.  She will ruin her child for some money. Disgusting.

----------

Old Ridge Runner (08-13-2016)

----------


## Roadmaster

This woman has no Church she is an activist for sodomites and was before this child. This is child abuse.

----------

Jehoshaphat (08-11-2016),Old Ridge Runner (08-13-2016)

----------


## Roadmaster

They are doing this in other countries and now starting here. Stick with the Bible and don't be fooled by these false people.

----------

Jehoshaphat (08-11-2016),Old Ridge Runner (08-13-2016)

----------


## Ginger

This is child abuse. No 5 year old understands what sex they are.

----------


## Roadmaster

The woman is a sodomite herself and cannot be a Christian He has given her over. This is why she is doing this to that little boy.

----------


## KSigMason

Charge her with child abuse.

----------

Daily Bread (08-12-2016),Old Ridge Runner (08-13-2016)

----------


## Jehoshaphat

That is pure propaganda for her sodomite community.  She takes that verse, but forgets all the others which speak against sexual perversion.  She seems to like the term Christian, but doesn't seem to have a clue about what it really means.

----------

Old Ridge Runner (08-13-2016),Roadmaster (08-11-2016)

----------


## Aussienash

What's wrong with polygamy?

----------


## miss9ball

There is literally already a bathroom set aside for this nonsense, and she's still complaining.

Get a LIFE.

----------

Old Ridge Runner (08-13-2016)

----------


## miss9ball

> I wonder if God hasn't stopped blessing the USA already.  Would we have gotten Obama for 8 years if we were receiving God's blessing?  *Maybe He sent Obama to wake us up*.  I'm not sure enough people are awake yet.  And it's obvious that the media and the Democrats (who are on the side that opposes God) are wide awake and in full fight mode.  
> 
> When God's people thought Moses had been gone too long and started worshiping Baal......  bad things happened.  If this woman is a devout and conservative Christian and an ordained minister, either our churches (or her church) have gone the way of the Baal worshipers or the woman has done a lot of back sliding.
> 
> IMO - a 5 year old doesn't know what "girl" / "boy" means much less which he is.  How do you force a 5 year old to be a boy?  What signifies "boy"  or "girl" at that age?  Nothing in the realm of behavior. At 5 kids are trying out lots of things and gender identification should be the least of their worries unless somebody is trying to teach them that they can't do certain things because of which gender they are (which is stupid parenting).  She sounds like a nasty mother.


I have always thought that!

----------


## Jen

> I have always thought that!


I believe it's true.  But.............  are we awake?  Some of us are.  Enough of us?
I fear our nation sliding rapidly into a Sodom and Gomorrah situation where our good fortune - blessings - have run out.

----------

miss9ball (08-13-2016),Old Ridge Runner (08-13-2016)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> What's wrong with polygamy?


Polygamy? Is that what you said? I thought I heard you say something that sounded like you said polygamy. 

I really did not hear anyone say anything about polygamy. Perhaps the person in the OP stated something like "What's next, polygamy"? and there is something right about it . . . so you think.

----------


## squidward

Freak mom living vicariously through her son

----------


## Jehoshaphat

> What's wrong with polygamy?


What is wrong with the musloms raping women, or young children, maybe that should be legal also.

A better question might be, what Isn't wrong with the sodomite, gender confused, trannies, and the way our government caters to to the small percentage of the population that have these mental deficiencies.

----------

Old Ridge Runner (08-13-2016)

----------


## Aussienash

Psycho.

----------


## Jehoshaphat

> Psycho.


Yes you are correct, most of these sexual perverts do have Psychological problems, as well as major problems with sin,

----------

Aussienash (08-12-2016),Old Ridge Runner (08-13-2016)

----------


## Aussienash

> Polygamy? Is that what you said? I thought I heard you say something that sounded like you said polygamy. 
> 
> I really did not hear anyone say anything about polygamy. Perhaps the person in the OP stated something like "What's next, polygamy"? and there is something right about it . . . so you think.


Yeah, the op said that.

I just can't see a down side.

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Yeah, the op said that.
> 
> I just can't see a down side.


Well, other than being unlawful . . .

----------

